# SS mesh width > 30mm



## Christos (28/4/18)

Looking for SS mesh that has a width greater than 30mm.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/4/18)

I have some of those "old school" SS sheets somewhere. Things are a bit nuts right now but if you remind me on Monday I will try to find them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (28/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have some of those "old school" SS sheets somewhere. Things are a bit nuts right now but if you remind me on Monday I will try to find them.


What a champ! Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

